# Lauseenvastike + -tava/-tu?



## Gavril

Onko hyvää suomea sanoa esimerkiksi,

_Ajattelen ilmaistavan tämä merkitys genetiivisijalla_ 
= "Ajattelen, että tämä merkitys ilmaistaan/on ilmaistava genetiivisijalla"

_Ajattelin kaadetun puu jo kauan sitten_
= "Ajattelin, että puu kaadettiin jo kauan sitten"

?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Valitettavasti molemmat kursivoidut virkkeet ovat väärin. _Ajattelen_ on tietysti sinänsä hyvää suomea, mutta suomessa käytetään mielipiteen ilmaisemiseen yleensä muita tapoja. _Ajattelen_ vaikuttaa kovasti suoraan englannista sanatarkasti käännetyltä (I think).

Omat ehdotukseni:
_Mielestäni tämä merkitys ilmaistaan / on ilmaistava genetiivillä.
Luulin, että puu oli kaadettu jo kauan sitten. / Mielestäni puu oli kaadettu...

_GOM


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos _ajatella_-verbin käyttöni korjaamisesta. Googleesta löytyy kuitenkin paljon tuloksia hakusanoilla "ajattelin hänen olevan ..." -- onko näillä eri merkitys kuin englannin mallilta odotettava merkitys?

Haluan myös tietää, onko oikein sanoa esm.,

_Ajattelen Luulen suljettavan kauppa aikaisin suununtaisin _ = "Luulen, että kauppa suljetaan aikaisin suununtaisin"

_Ajattelin Luulin kaadetun puu jo kauan sitten_

Kiitos vielä kerran.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Merkitys voi olla erilainen sikäli, että _think_ merkitsee englannissa usein 'olla jotakin mieltä': _What do you think about this plan? _Joskus ei: _I think of you every day. Ajatella _saattaa suomessakin merkitä 'olla mieltä', mutta sen käyttö tässä merkityksessä ei ehkä kaikissa tapauksissa ole kovin tavallista tai luontevaa.

Kuten sanoin, verrattomasti tavallisin 'olla mieltä' -ilmaus on: _*Minusta* se on hyvä!_ (I think it's good! In my opinion it's good!)

Kursivoidut uudetkin ehdotuksesi ovat valitettavasti täysin väärin.

GOM


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> Haluan myös tietää, onko oikein sanoa esm.,
> 
> _Ajattelen Luulen suljettavan kauppa aikaisin suununtaisin _ = "Luulen, että kauppa suljetaan aikaisin suununtaisin"
> 
> _Ajattelin Luulin kaadetun puu jo kauan sitten_
> 
> Kiitos vielä kerran.


Sinulla vaikuttaa olevan periaate jo hallussa, mutta rakenteita pitää kuitenkin muokata. Kyseessä on ns. referatiivirakenne, joka vastaa että-lausetta, kuten olet itsekin huomannut. Periaatteessa lauseet menisivät näin:

? _Luulen kaupan suljettavan aikaisin sunnuntaina_ = Luulen, että kauppa suljetaan aikaisin sunnuntaina.
? _Luulin puun kaadetun jo kauan sitten._ = Luulen, että puu kaadettiin jo kauan sitten.

Kuitenkin tuollaiset rakenteet ovat vaikeasti hahmotettavia, ja suurin osa tuskin niitä käyttäisikään; monet saattavat pitää niitä jopa väärinä. Minun on jostain syystä helpompi kuvitella tapauksia, joissa passiivisen verbin objekti on partitiivissa, sitä ei ole ollenkaan tai verbi itse on aktiivissa, esim.

_Luulen asioita hoidettavan tälläkin hetkellä._ = Luulen, että asioita hoidetaan tälläkin hetkellä.
_Uskon näin sanotun._ = Uskon, että näin sanottiin.
_Tiedän hänen olevan siellä._ = Tiedän, että hän on siellä.

Siis liian hankaliksi menevien rakenteiden välttämiseksi suosittelen, että suosit että-lauseita.


----------



## Hakro

DrWatson said:


> Siis liian hankaliksi menevien rakenteiden välttämiseksi suosittelen, että suosit että-lauseita.


Erittäin hyvä suositus myös suomenkielisille kirjoittajille!


----------



## Tappahannock

The trouble with sticking to _että_-clauses is that nobody around us will be doing that unless we're only talking to foreigners.  We still need to be able to understand what we're hearing, as _että_ clauses are more the exception than the rule.

It's really not difficult to master these other forms -- it's only difficult sometimes to construct more exotic examples.  In this case, if all Gavril wanted to do is use lauseenvastike to talk about the stores closing, he could easily use (as I gather he knows well):

Luulen kauppojen menevän viideltä kiinni.
Hän luuli kaupan menneen jo iltapäivällä kiinni.

Or even:

Luulen kaupan sulkeutuvan viideltä tänään, though isn't one considerably less likely to hear that?  So it's partly about being comfortable with the structures in themselves and partly about hewing to established idiom.

Even these simpler forms of lauseenvastike are difficult to learn from grammatical description while very easy to learn to use and manipulate naturally from good sets of examples.

But since Gavril apparently wants to spice it up a bit with passive, it's just a matter of finding good examples from which to work.  I have to admit they don't occur to me at present.

I always thought it was a big mistake that the courses wait so long to introduce them.  That makes sense from an atomic-structural point of view, where you build up knowledge of Finnish from the most basic pieces and gradually work through successively trickier transformations.  But it doesn't make sense from the point of view of actual communication.  People need to learn these forms as early as they can handle them because otherwise they will be lost in the sea of conversation around them.  They are actually EASIER than että+clauses if taught on a surface level.  The only thing difficult about them is explaining how they came into being and WHY they mean what they mean.

Building Finnish sentences from nuts and bolts is just not a very viable strategy.  (And Gavril obviously doesn't do that all the time.)  Finns certainly did not learn the language that way.  Imitation rather than construction is how we cultivate correct reflexes, I feel.  All that grammatical support that's available is indeed useful and even necessary, but I don't believe it is the foundation in itself.  It's more like the motor oil that keeps the engine from seizing.

The examples need to come first, with grammatical analysis in a supporting but subordinate role.  Language is reflex.


----------



## Tappahannock

Gavlin, as you've seen or will shortly see, my Finnish brain, such as it is, no longer lumps things in close correspondence to formal grammatical categories, and especially not formal terminology.  So it's not entirely clear to me what you're looking for.

Do any of the following get in the direction you're trying to go?  (There's likely an error or two in here somewhere, but at least we may get pointed in the right direction and come up with some better examples on point.)

Joonas merkitsi puun kaadettavaksi.   Jonas marked the tree for felling.  (to be felled)
Joonas merkitsi puita kaadettaviksi.     Jonas marked some trees to be felled.

Puu on kaadettava välittömästi.     The tree must be cut down without delay.
Puu oli pieni.  Hän piti sitä (sen?) helposti kaadettavana.  The tree was small. He considered it easily fellable.
Hän katsoi/arvioi puuta(puun?) kaadettavaksi.   He felt the tree should be felled.

Hän arveli sillan kannettavan/kestävän kaikkien autojen painot.   He estimated that the bridge would support/bear the weight of all the cars.  (tai kannettavan kaikki autot).

Ratkaisu on haettava muualta.   A solution must be sought elsewhere.
Tehtävän ratkaisu on vapaasti haettavissa webilta.  The solution to the exercise can readily be looked up on the web.

Kaadettuaan viimeisen puun, Joonas joi kaksi olutta.  After felling the last tree Jonas drank two beers.

I have a more reliable ear when I'm in Finland or at least have been recently reading and listening.


----------



## Gavril

Tappahannock said:


> Gavlin, as you've seen or will shortly see, my Finnish brain, such as it is, no longer lumps things in close correspondence to formal grammatical categories, and especially not formal terminology.  So it's not entirely clear to me what you're looking for.
> 
> Do any of the following get in the direction you're trying to go?  (There's likely an error or two in here somewhere, but at least we may get pointed in the right direction and come up with some better examples on point.)


[...]


> Hän arveli sillan kannettavan/kestävän kaikkien autojen painot.   He estimated that the bridge would support/bear the weight of all the cars.  (tai kannettavan kaikki autot).



The sentence with _kannettava_ is close to what I was looking for. However, it doesn't sound quite correct to me -- "He/she estimated that the bridge would support ..." should be _Hän arveli sillan kantavan ..._, shouldn't it?

The following sentence is the kind of thing I'm looking for, but based on the replies to this thread, it's probably not good Finnish.

_Hän arveli kaikkien autojen painojen kannettavan sillalla
_"He estimated that all the cars' weight could be supported by the bridge"
(I'm not sure if _silta _is in the correct case above)


----------



## Tappahannock

I shouldn't have written at that time of day.  (Much less at THIS time of day...)

The "kannettavan" example, an afterthought, is nonsense.  Sorry for that.  Reading it now it just doesn't compute and I don't know why it popped into my head that way -- or why it didn't set of any alarms in the moment.  It should be kantavan/kestävän.

I just keep fishing around for models with that form in them but come up mostly dry.  If you had a single correct example of what you're getting at, it would then be easy to come up with similar and idiomatic examples.  Is there anything helpful in the source that inspired you to post this thread?


----------



## Gavril

Tappahannock said:


> I shouldn't have written at that time of day.  (Much less at THIS time of day...)
> 
> The "kannettavan" example, an afterthought, is nonsense.  Sorry for that.  Reading it now it just doesn't compute and I don't know why it popped into my head that way -- or why it didn't set of any alarms in the moment.  It should be kantavan/kestävän.
> 
> I just keep fishing around for models with that form in them but come up mostly dry.  If you had a single correct example of what you're getting at, it would then be easy to come up with similar and idiomatic examples.  Is there anything helpful in the source that inspired you to post this thread?



I don't remember if I heard or read any specific thing that prompted me to post this thread -- I think I just wanted to test out possible examples of _lauseenvastike_. I've never seen this exact construction used by other people than myself.


----------



## Gavril

Gavril said:


> I've never seen this exact construction used by other people than myself.



In a recent thread, Hakro twice used a construction that resembles what I was talking about:

(my highlighting)

1. 


> Sitä näkyy *käytetyn *mm. Ammattikorkeakoulun opinto-ohjelman selostuksessa www.tokem.fi/TIEDOSTOT/soster/2006_2007_ops_engl.doc ja eräissä muissa samantyyppisissä yhteyksissä.



2.


> En osaa arvioida sanonnan yleisyyttä, mutta sitä näyttää *käytetyn*  yhdysvaltalaisilla, kanadalaisilla, uusiseelantilaisilla,  hollantilaisilla ja itävaltalaisilla sivustoilla.


----------

